# Help



## Macky3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright, so I have a black lyretail molly that is extremely round and she is somewhat boxed out. I think she will drop in the next week since she really hasnt been slowing down, like hiding in the cover of plants and stuff. She is very active and attacks the food when I put it in the tank. Do you all think it would be too stressfull to put her in my fry growout container? Its a heated container with airstones and plenty of plant coverage. Basically what I am asking is would this be too stressful and could she abort the fry? Also, I wanted to know some signs that they are going to drop.
Thank you-


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

How big is the fry grow out container?

When ever stress is added, there is always a chance she could abort. It all depends on that individual fish and her comfort level.

I personally would not move the momma. I like to put as little of stress on the mommas as possible. But others have different options, which is fine. Everyone does things differently. I personally wait for the momma to drop the fry and then use a net or turkey baster to catch them and move them.

Like you stated above, some signs she is going to drop include: not eating, hiding, not active.. But really this again can change per fish. Each fish has a different personality. Just be patient and it will happen sooner or later!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sometimes, moving her could reduce stress if there are males harassing her in the tank. When i had livebearers, Id seperate them just before birth, ans usually have fry the next morning.


----------

